# [V] Gigabyte GeForce GTX 280



## Gabbagadnalf (9. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe meine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 280 sind ist gut 2 Jahre alt nicht übertacktet. Ich verkaufe sie da ich auf eine neue ATI umgestiegen bin. 

Infos zur Karte:

ModellGigaByte GF GTX 280 1024MB PCI-E
	GerätetypGrafikadapter
	ArtPlug-in-Karte
	Schnittstellen TypPCI Express 2.0 x16
	Tiefe26.7 cm
	Höhe11.1 cm
	Grafikprozessor / HerstellerNVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
	Taktrate602 MHz
	RAMDAC-Taktfrequenz400 MHz
	Videospeicher1 GB
	TechnologieGDDR3 SDRAM 512-bit 0.8 ns
	Speichertiming2.214 GHz
	BesonderheitenNvidia
 SLI Multi-GPU Technology, Nvidia HybridPower Technology, NVIDIA 
3-Wege-SLI-Ready, Nvidia CUDA-Technologie, Nvidia PureVideo 
HD-Technologie, Nvidia GigaThread-Technologie, Nvidia PhysX-Ready
	Max. Auflösung (extern)2560 x 1600
	Unterstützte Auflösungen2560x1600
	API-UnterstützungDirectX 10, OpenGL 2.1
	TV-SchnittstelleHDTV Out
	Digital-Video-StandardDigital Visual Interface (DVI)
	HDCP-kompatibelJa
	Schnittstellen2 x DVI-I (Dual Link) - Kombinierter 29 PIN DVI ¦ 1 x HDTV-Ausgang
	Kompatible Steckplätze1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16
	Empfohlene Spannungsversorgung550 W
	Peripheriegeräte / SchnittstellenZwei zusätzliche Stromversorungskabel, angrenzender PCI-Steckplatz
	Service & Support10 Jahre Garantie
	Details zu Service & SupportBegrenzte Garantie - 10 Jahre

Preislich dachte ich so an 170 € inkl versand


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Oktober 2010)

Preis wird gesenkt auf 150 inkl versand


----------

